# Spiderman movie trailer



## mfhaque (Dec 14, 2001)

if you're a comic freak like i am, you gonna love this. can't wait until this movie comes out.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/columbia/spiderman/


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 14, 2001)

Spiderman is very old, it also exist in sixteen colors.


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

yea, but herve, that spderman is _not_ like this spiderman. this new movie promises to have some killer graphics. you should like that, huh?

"spiderman, spiderman
does whatever a spider can.."
-old theme song for spiderman tv series

ah, when i was a boy.....


----------



## Trip (Dec 19, 2001)

Since you can't sing it right I will:

"Spyder-man, spyder-man, radioactive spyder-man."

Hah! 
The new spyder-man movie will look awsome! Once they edit the world trade centers out.


----------

